# Banks Monster Exhaust Install



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I wimped out on the install! I don’t have ramps and the floor jacks I have are small (enough to get the tires of the ground for a rotation but not muck more!), so I called the local Midas and they did it for $60.00! It was probably money well spent because as I watched struggle with the old system (with the truck on a lift), I thought to myself I would never gotten that off laying on my back in my cold garage!

Once the old system was off, the new went on pretty quick, but I was a little baffled as I watched three ASE certified mechanics scratching their heads wondering how to mount the included plate to off-set the factory hanger (more on that later). The finally got it all in place and buttoned down and I was on my way!

First impressions… Louder than I expected! I have not been on the highway yet, but you can hear it in the cabin. Real nice low grumble at idle, but you definitely know it’s there when you step on the gas. It’s louder that what I remember my Gibson being on my F-150, but not nearly as loud as some Dodge and Chevys around here that are running duals (and probably no mufflers!). Visually, it’s very shiny! (Take note OkiScot!) And it does hang about an inch lower than the stock muffler, probably because it’s round. Now, back to the off-set plate for the hanger that attaches to the front of the muffler

When they pulled it around front after the install, it appeared the front of the muffler hung lower than the back, but I figured they were the experts (and I did bring them the instructions), so when I got home I slid under the truck to check their work. I noticed the factory hanger was mounted to the bottom of the off-set plate and it appeared to be pushing down on the muffler clamp. I loosened the clamp, removed the two bolts holding the off-set plate to the frame, flipped it over do the factory hanger was now on top, and whala, the muffler now “hangs” from the hanger and the muffler is level! They also missed the spot when clamping the tail pipe section to the back of the muffler, so I could actually twist the tail pipe section with my hand! Back under the truck to reposition it to where the clamp actually clamps the tail pipe to the muffler, one last adjustment to ensure the chrome tail pipe extender looked right and tightened everything down again. It’s good and secure now, and ready for the highway test. More to come on that later…

Here are a few pictures, sorry about the quality, I should have brought my camera along and taken some shots with it on the lift! But, at least you can see the Y-Pipe, Shiny Muffler, and Tail Pipe (which doesn’t stick out as far as it appears to in this pic, it was the angle of the shot!).


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good. Can you take some more pictures farther out?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> looks good. Can you take some more pictures farther out?


I can, but you won't see much more than the tail pipe! :thumbup:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

looks sweet. let's hear some soundclips.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4,
glad you like your new exhaust system.
can't see the pics, having problems loading up on the forums.
maybe you can make it as an attachment.
I took a look at the http://www.galebanks.com/ website.
I would assume its the same for a 2005+ Pathfinder since its the same motor?
but would the rest of the piping etc. be the same?

I know there are a few systems available for the 2005+ Pathfinder, its finding the one that sounds, looks good & cost is fair.
also, how much did you pay for the system and where?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> 05 NISMO 4X4,
> glad you like your new exhaust system.
> can't see the pics, having problems loading up on the forums.
> maybe you can make it as an attachment.
> ...


I have to use Club Frontier as a host to get the pics to show, try seeing them there: Club Frontier 

I purchased it from JersyParts at www.yournissanparts.com, here's a link: Banks Monster Exhaust His price is $489.99, but you get a 10% discount if you use the coupon code clbttn. :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> looks sweet. let's hear some soundclips.


I don't have the capability of capturing a sound clip, whish I could, sorry...


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay! So; the Banks is a single exhaust. I guess that would be a simpler install, as well. Looks nice! I wonder if a dual exhaust would be any benefit. 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> Okay! So; the Banks is a single exhaust. I guess that would be a simpler install, as well. Looks nice! I wonder if a dual exhaust would be any benefit.
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


I know I like the looks of duals, especially when they come straight out the bacK under the step bumber, looks real *******! But, I understand there are some clearance issues with our trucks getting the other pipe over the the passenger side. Not like the old days when the gas tank was behind the seat and you could run duals straight out the back on both sides! :cheers:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like a really nice system.

I can't see it too well in the pic, but it looks like they did a pretty smooth job with the Y-pipe.

What are the pipe sizes? Looks like 2-1/4" in front of the Y and 2-1/2" after.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I know I like the looks of duals, especially when they come straight out the bacK under the step bumber, looks real *******! But, I understand there are some clearance issues with our trucks getting the other pipe over the the passenger side. Not like the old days when the gas tank was behind the seat and you could run duals straight out the back on both sides! :cheers:


Looks good Paul. I would like to do an exhaust as well and I am torn between the Gibson and the Banks. I will most likely wait til the Spring to do it so I have some time to decide. Thanks for the pics! Jim


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm curious to see it from the perspective of another driver in traffic. So far it looks good. The part that looks best to me is the Y-pipe. 

I could never run two pipes out the back under the bumper, I'd crush 'em the first time I dragged the ass end off of a ledge. I'm even tempted to get/make a custom bumper that protects the sheetmetal, but is as high and tight as I can make it. preferably with nosharp edges to get hung up on either. I'm not real hardcore with my 4wheeling, but I do like to use the truck to it's full potential. 

Keep us posted, we're glad you're testing this one out for the rest of us, so we're curious to see the real world results.
Thanks!
:cheers: 
Johnny


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> 05 NISMO 4X4,
> glad you like your new exhaust system.
> can't see the pics, having problems loading up on the forums.
> maybe you can make it as an attachment.
> ...


unfortunately with the pathfinder, you will be faced with a lot of drone in the cabin since it is enclosed on the tip end of the exhaust. you should look into an exhaust that has the lowest amount of drone in the cabin if that is a concern to you.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> I could never run two pipes out the back under the bumper, I'd crush 'em the first time I dragged the ass end off of a ledge.


How about a couple of 2-3/4" holes through the bumper with a couple of 2-1/2" pipe tips sticking through :thumbup:


----------



## mtsman (Jun 29, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> 05 NISMO 4X4,
> 
> I would assume its the same for a 2005+ Pathfinder since its the same motor?
> but would the rest of the piping etc. be the same?
> ...


Not certain but it may not fit the PF. The tailpipe routing between the muffler and rear of the truck goes above the rear IFS bracketry. It is very tight in there. In fact its is tight enought that the OEM exhaust on my PF was significantly flattened out to accomodate this narrow opening. (Talk about restricting airflow)

I had to reposition my Gib muffler about 4 times to get the rear opening at just the right 1 o'clock position to get the tailpipe through the narrow opening so the tailpipe would not rub against any of the bracketry and frame surrounding the tailpipe.

You may need to order a system with the tailpipe specifically designed to fit through that opening on the PF.


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Looks nice*

I couldn't see the pics here either. So I went to the other site you mentioned and it worked fine.. Looks like a nice setup.

I still haven't figured out how to upload pictures here. I don't know what to fill out in the field that displays when I select that option here. 

Anyway I installed the Gibson on my 05 KC on Friday. I used ramps on the front and nothing on the rear. I wasn't all that bad. Just a scraped knuckle or two in the process. But I can scrape my knuckles opening a bar of soap I'm just that way.

The Gibson can be heard when you start the motor and on acceleration. But overall it's quiet for an aftermarket setup. No droaning at any speed in the cabin with it. I'm curious to read how the Banks is on noise.

It's nice we have choices with this vehicle....I


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I took it for a run up on the highway, crusing at 70 to 75 is not bad, a bit of a rumble can be heard in the cabin, but not enough to be obnoxious. Getting there is another story! Between 2500 and 3000 rpm there is a fairly noticible drone in the cabin, but it does quite down as the speed levels out. Under power it's a bit louder than I would have liked, but those looking for an exhaust that you will hear a noticable difference in exhause note, this has it!

I was reading through the instructions last night and noticed that they mentioned making sure the muffler is installed with the end marked inlet facing forward (DUH), and after some of the other fixes I had to do after I got home, I think I'll crawl under the truck today and make sure it's installed properly! Don't know if that would make a difference or not, but it might. I guess I got what I paid for with this install, however, if it isin there backwards, they will be doing this fix!

I am disappointed with the drone as it is quite noticeable when driving on city streets, where I do a lot of driving. Like an idiot I told them to chuck the stock exhaust because I didn't feel like hauling it home, and really had no place to put it, but now I wish I had. I'll give this system a month of two, but if I can't grow to like it more, I may be looking for a replacement! I know some folks like it loud, but I'm not one of them. So, if you see this system being offered for sale in a month or so, you'll know why!

I'll be e-mailing Banks as well to see if this should have been expected. Hopefully it's just the muffler installed backwards, because other than the drone at those rpms mentioned above, it sounds good.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Well, I took it for a run up on the highway, crusing at 70 to 75 is not bad, a bit of a rumble can be heard in the cabin, but not enough to be obnoxious. Getting there is another story! Between 2500 and 3000 rpm there is a fairly noticible drone in the cabin, but it does quite down as the speed levels out. Under power it's a bit louder than I would have liked, but those looking for an exhaust that you will hear a noticable difference in exhause note, this has it!
> 
> I was reading through the instructions last night and noticed that they mentioned making sure the muffler is installed with the end marked inlet facing forward (DUH), and after some of the other fixes I had to do after I got home, I think I'll crawl under the truck today and make sure it's installed properly! Don't know if that would make a difference or not, but it might. I guess I got what I paid for with this install, however, if it isin there backwards, they will be doing this fix!
> 
> ...


Interesting, Paul. I know what you mean though. I had a straight pipe installed on my MazdaSpeed (muffler removed). At times, I loved it. But; sometimes, it wore on me. I ended up selling it to a fellow 'Speed owner in Florida, and I had my original system put back on.

Maybe there is a way to have it quieted without losing performance - that is, if it is, indeed, installed correctly.  

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I crawled up under the truck and checked, the inlet is in the front, so it is installed correctly. After looking a little closer, there really isn't any way to install it backwards, even if your name was Bubby and you had no front teeth! The way it's made the Y-Pipe fits inside the muffler inlet and output side of the muffler fits inside the tail pipe section! I'm still going to call Banks tomorrow and see what they say, because it I think it's loud in a KC, it's got to be worse on a CC!


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Exhaust*

Sorry the setup is louder than you wanted. The pics of it look like a quality piece. By the pics of the muffler its straight through which would be a bit louder than an offset inlet/outlet unit. 

I'd contact the muffler shop. Chances are they still have your original pipes laying on a pile. Good Luck..


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Mulligan22 said:


> Sorry the setup is louder than you wanted. The pics of it look like a quality piece. By the pics of the muffler its straight through which would be a bit louder than an offset inlet/outlet unit.
> 
> I'd contact the muffler shop. Chances are they still have your original pipes laying on a pile. Good Luck..


That's a good idea, I'll call them Monday as well! Don't know what if anything Banks will do for me, but I doubt they will be thrilled with some of the responses here! I really don't mean to slam them because it is a very well constructed system, I just wish the muffler was bit quieter, maybe they have one that will replace this one. I've read really good reviews on it from people who have installed it on Titans and F-150's, but then maybe it's more to their taste to have a louder system.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> How about a couple of 2-3/4" holes through the bumper with a couple of 2-1/2" pipe tips sticking through :thumbup:


Nah, they'd just get plugged with red clay the first time I couldn't make an obstacle and had to back out. 
Besides, you need to be able to hang your muddy boots on the pipes to let them dry out. On the other hand, I bet the bumper just to the sides of the pipes would make a great place to stick some cans of soup to heat them up. Hell, a little chicken wire and I'm sure you could heat up an entire meal in the shelf of the inner rear bumper alone. That exhaust manifold just gets too damn hot, always burns my corn on the cob. Maybe this is the automotive culinary breakthrough the truck world has been waiting for.

Jerry!!! You're a freakin' genius!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> That's a good idea, I'll call them Monday as well! Don't know what if anything Banks will do for me, but I doubt they will be thrilled with some of the responses here! I really don't mean to slam them because it is a very well constructed system, I just wish the muffler was bit quieter, maybe they have one that will replace this one. I've read really good reviews on it from people who have installed it on Titans and F-150's, but then maybe it's more to their taste to have a louder system.


You can always just add some resonators or even a very free flowing muffler. Hate to go cutting into a new system, but a few more sound traps would go a long way without killing your performance. Probably wouldn't take much at all.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I took a couple more pictures this afternoon of the exhaust tip. These are more of an angle as seen by another driver:




























I've also recorded a couple of sound clips, but I don't know how to upload them. One is the truck starting and an engine rev with the recorder sitting near the tail pipe, the other is from inside the truck as I accelerated onto the highway on the way home this afternoon. It's accelerating from about 40 to 60 mph and then gradualy increasing till it steadies out at a 70 mph cruise speed. Any one interested, let me know and I can e-mail them to you. If anyone can upload them, please let me know. Thanks...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

05 Nismo 4X4,

The Banks looks great, certainly a lot shinier than my Flo-Pro. I wanted a true dual set up which meant I had to go to a custom system.

As was mentioned earlier you can always install a resonator
in the system. That is what I did to eliminate the raspiness
of the Flo-Pro.

Kinney's Muffler Shop said it would not restrict the exhaust 
flow any. If it does not restrict the exhaust gasses it might
not quieten it much either. It did soften the sound on mine.

StormTrooperDFW should be getting the sound clips this week so you'll be able to hear the Flo-Pro withhout the res-
onator on his truck and with the resonator on my truck.

I kept my stock exhaust system. I always do in case I
don't like the new system plus it helps when you sell it if you can furnish it to the new owner in case he/she does not like the exhaust you installed.

OkieScot








05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I took a couple more pictures this afternoon of the exhaust tip. These are more of an angle as seen by another driver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

try www.putfile.com

I would like to hear it...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

RamAirGT22 said:


> try www.putfile.com
> 
> I would like to hear it...


Here goes nothing:

This is at Startup from outsied the truck.

This is Accelerating to 60 mph and then cruising at 70 from inside the truck.

Hope this works! :cheers:


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Here goes nothing:
> 
> This is at Startup from outsied the truck.
> 
> ...


It worked! That's a mean growl your Frontier makes! I like the sound at startup but I can see how you might feel it's a bit noisy inside. I wonder if it would be even louder inside my Crew Cab? Have you noticed any difference in the power?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Is that inside with a window open... man thats loud but i might buy it, i like loud


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> It worked! That's a mean growl your Frontier makes! I like the sound at startup but I can see how you might feel it's a bit noisy inside. I wonder if it would be even louder inside my Crew Cab? Have you noticed any difference in the power?


Fast,

I crawled up under the truck last night to take some measurements, I've ordered some sound deadening stuff called Rattle Trap from a Company called FatMat. They claim the stuff will stick to anything, is waterproof, heat proof to 300 degrees and will deaden engine and exhaust noise. The stuff comes in 18" by 64" sheets, and the arear I figured needed to be covered is about 16" by 30", so I'll have enough for a double layer. I plan on sticking it to the bottom of the truck above the muffler heat shield. BTW, about 2/3rds of the muffler is under the Cab of my truck, so the entire muffler would be under your cab! If this stuff cuts the drone between 2500 and 3000 RPM, I'll be happy! Hopefully it will be here by this weekend and I'll get it installed.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

avenger said:


> Is that inside with a window open... man thats loud but i might buy it, i like loud


The clip of me accelerating onto the highway was with the windows up, it was 22 degrees out when I left work yesterday! Of course every thing was turned off in the truck, so there was no other sound to drown out the drone!


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> The clip of me accelerating onto the highway was with the windows up, it was 22 degrees out when I left work yesterday! Of course every thing was turned off in the truck, so there was no other sound to drown out the drone!


Interesting. You'll have to let us know how the sound-proofing works out. Our morning temps here in NW New Jersey have been in the lower 20's for at least a week now and we've got a few inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*RPM's*

'05 Nismo 4X4,

Either your gearing is different than mine or you do some really fast driving. My Pro-Flo starts to get a little loud
about 1900/2000 rpm and that is about 73/74 mph. I
have never driven in top gear at that high of an rpm, but
it would have to be 85 mph or better.

Well in my younger years I have driven that fast, but not
usually in my trucks.

OkieScot






05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Fast,
> 
> I crawled up under the truck last night to take some measurements, I've ordered some sound deadening stuff called Rattle Trap from a Company called FatMat. They claim the stuff will stick to anything, is waterproof, heat proof to 300 degrees and will deaden engine and exhaust noise. The stuff comes in 18" by 64" sheets, and the arear I figured needed to be covered is about 16" by 30", so I'll have enough for a double layer. I plan on sticking it to the bottom of the truck above the muffler heat shield. BTW, about 2/3rds of the muffler is under the Cab of my truck, so the entire muffler would be under your cab! If this stuff cuts the drone between 2500 and 3000 RPM, I'll be happy! Hopefully it will be here by this weekend and I'll get it installed.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald said:


> '05 Nismo 4X4,
> 
> Either your gearing is different than mine or you do some really fast driving. My Pro-Flo starts to get a little loud
> about 1900/2000 rpm and that is about 73/74 mph. I
> ...


Yea, the NISMO is geared considerably lower than the LE! I noticed a post by Reverned Biker whera he also mentioned running about 75 mph right at 2K RPM! I'm running about 68 mph at 2K RPM! This is another reason why when you see these posts about gas mileage, all us NISMO owners are always complaining! My next Frontier is going to be an LE with that turbo deisel engine! I could live with 30+ mpg on the highway and still have a load of torque!

The reference to the sound being loud between 2500 and 3000 RPM is when I'm accelerating onto the highway, and usually occurs as the truck shifts from 2nd to 3rd and then 3rd to 4th, by time is shifts to 5th I'm at around 70 mph and it quiets down quite a bit. Fortunatly, when I'm cruising on the highway (even at 75 mph) it's still just under that range, but step on it to pass or change lanes, and it jumps into that range pretty quickly!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yea, the NISMO is geared considerably lower than the LE! I noticed a post by Reverned Biker whera he also mentioned running about 75 mph right at 2K RPM! I'm running about 68 mph at 2K RPM! This is another reason why when you see these posts about gas mileage, all us NISMO owners are always complaining! My next Frontier is going to be an LE with that turbo deisel engine! I could live with 30+ mpg on the highway and still have a load of torque!
> 
> The reference to the sound being loud between 2500 and 3000 RPM is when I'm accelerating onto the highway, and usually occurs as the truck shifts from 2nd to 3rd and then 3rd to 4th, by time is shifts to 5th I'm at around 70 mph and it quiets down quite a bit. Fortunatly, when I'm cruising on the highway (even at 75 mph) it's still just under that range, but step on it to pass or change lanes, and it jumps into that range pretty quickly!


my truck clocks 2500rpm at 80mph exactly... nismo 6speed manual


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

05 Nismo 4X4,

I am glad to hear that you are not driving as fast as I thought you were. My Pro-Flo starts to get a little loud
about 74 mph, but the only time I drive that fast is on the turnpike with speed limit at 75 mph.

I am glad that I decided to get the LE instead of the Nis-
mo. I certainly would not want any worse gasoline mileage.

They are predicting 6" of snow here tomorrow so maybe that day I'll wish I had the Nismo 4X4.

OkieScot





05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yea, the NISMO is geared considerably lower than the LE! I noticed a post by Reverned Biker whera he also mentioned running about 75 mph right at 2K RPM! I'm running about 68 mph at 2K RPM! This is another reason why when you see these posts about gas mileage, all us NISMO owners are always complaining! My next Frontier is going to be an LE with that turbo deisel engine! I could live with 30+ mpg on the highway and still have a load of torque!
> 
> The reference to the sound being loud between 2500 and 3000 RPM is when I'm accelerating onto the highway, and usually occurs as the truck shifts from 2nd to 3rd and then 3rd to 4th, by time is shifts to 5th I'm at around 70 mph and it quiets down quite a bit. Fortunatly, when I'm cruising on the highway (even at 75 mph) it's still just under that range, but step on it to pass or change lanes, and it jumps into that range pretty quickly!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep, we're suppoed to get between 6 inches and a foot between noon and around 7 P.M. tomorrow! Should make for an interesting rush hour communte on the way home!

I have discovered an interesting side effect of this new exhaust system! Since I personally don't care for the drone between 2500 and 3000 rpm, I seem to have subconsciously altered my driving habits to keep the rpms below the objectional sound level. This has in turn significantly improved my gas mileage! the truck seems to still accelerate as well as it always has getting onto the highway, but be backing off the gas just slightly before it hits 2500 rpm, it seems to cause it to shift into the next higher gear and continues to accelerate! Don't know if this is just due to the added power of the new exhaust, or something the truck has done or was capable of doing since day one, and I just never noticed! But regardless, since installing it last Saturday, my MPG has already increased 1 mpg! I may be nuts, but if I'm getting more mpg, I'm happy! :thumbup:


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

sounds good! i might have to pick one of these up. But i need to hit 7000 miles first. I promised my self not to buy anything untill then


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Update on Drone*

Well, it seems to have gone away. Yesterday afternoon I crawled up under the truck to straighten my drooping tail pipe (I wanted it more level than it was) and after adjusting it up an inch I tightened everything up real tight and figured while I was under there I check the rest of the bolts and U clamps. I was surprised to find them snug, but by no means tight! So, I tightened every bolt, nut and U clamp on the system! Today when I took the truck out it was noticably quieter. I even did a few runs up to and through the 2500 to 3000 RPM range, and no noticible drone! It actually sound more like the Gibson I had on my F-150 now, which is exactly what I wanted! Not sure if the angle of the tail pipe or loose connections had anything to do with the drone, but I like the sound much more now! :cheers:


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

*Banks....*

05 Nismo,

The new quiet tone you have, is it with the Fatmat material too

Thanks for all the good info on this exhaust.

Allen


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

symbology said:


> 05 Nismo,
> 
> The new quiet tone you have, is it with the Fatmat material too
> 
> ...


Nope, I called about the Fatmat on Friday because it seemed to be taking a long time to get here, it's should arrive on Tuesday. I probably won't have a chance to install it till next week when I'm off work, but will give a full review (proabaly in it's own post) once it's installed! Not so sure I even need it now, but if it quiets things down some more, it will be like riding in a Cadillac!


----------



## ptmeyer (Dec 19, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yep, we're suppoed to get between 6 inches and a foot between noon and around 7 P.M. tomorrow! Should make for an interesting rush hour communte on the way home!
> 
> I have discovered an interesting side effect of this new exhaust system! Since I personally don't care for the drone between 2500 and 3000 rpm, I seem to have subconsciously altered my driving habits to keep the rpms below the objectional sound level. This has in turn significantly improved my gas mileage! the truck seems to still accelerate as well as it always has getting onto the highway, but be backing off the gas just slightly before it hits 2500 rpm, it seems to cause it to shift into the next higher gear and continues to accelerate! Don't know if this is just due to the added power of the new exhaust, or something the truck has done or was capable of doing since day one, and I just never noticed! But regardless, since installing it last Saturday, my MPG has already increased 1 mpg! I may be nuts, but if I'm getting more mpg, I'm happy! :thumbup:



I have noticed the same thing in every other vehicle with an automatic transmission, even my 71 oldsmobile. I don't know why, but just thought I would let you know


----------

